# Backing up photos



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi. I'm looking for a way to back up my Android phone's images to my desktop. I was told that I have to connect the phone to my computer through a USB cord. I did so, using a USB cord that came with a my wireless headset (that allows it to charge). However, while the phone's battery started to charge (meaning that there WAS some connection between the phone and the computer), I didn't see anything show up in the My Computer window. That is, there was no way to get into the phone's contents, copy the images, and then paste them into a file on my computer. What am I doing wrong here? Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Call you phone service provider. They'll give you step by step instructions.


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

Isn't that more phone-specific than service-specific?


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*A lot of cables that come with rechargeable devices are NOT full USB cables, but USB power only.*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ditto on what Wizmo said. Instead use the USB cable that came with your phone.


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Ditto on what Wizmo said. Instead use the USB cable that came with your phone.


The problem is that I don't believe that a USB cable did come with the phone. Sure, it came with a cord for charging, but the kind that gets plugged into a wall, not a USB cord.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is what you need, even if you do not have a Samsung device:

Samsung Original Micro USB Charger Data Cable for Galaxy S3 S4 S6 Note 2 4 | eBay


----------



## JSS10 (Sep 14, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Here is what you need, even if you do not have a Samsung device:
> 
> Samsung Original Micro USB Charger Data Cable for Galaxy S3 S4 S6 Note 2 4 | eBay


Thanks -- I'll take a look at that.


----------

